# When the Fit hits the Fan



## Echo47 (Aug 11, 2021)

Having lifted weights, experimented with calisthenics & researched fitness for years now, when I look at prepper groups talking about fitness, its pretty general, typically left at "get in shape". 

My thoughts turn to, "Okay, but what does that mean?" What constitutes "in shape" changes depending on who you're talking to. That being said, lets break it down & discuss!

My thoughts are; if you're young & able, fighting shape should be the goal. Its cool to be able to bench 300+lbs, but can I go a few rounds in a ring? Do I have the stamina to defend myself after helping to board up windows, or dig a ditch? What may the standards that my body will be asked to meet be when the fan gets hit?

For some, fighting shape may be unattainable, due to health issues, age, mobility etc. For those, it may be simply to lose unwanted fat & prepare the body for stresses they may encounter should times get tough. 

What steps can we take as individuals To prepare ourselves for the unknown tolls that will be placed on these meat machines we're stuck in?


----------

